# Operation Christmas Child Doll Pattern



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

For all of you who wanted this pattern and may have missed it here it is.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## PammySue (Jan 17, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you! I have saved it!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Very cute, thank you. About how big are they? Are those what's called pocket dolls?


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

Thank you! I hope to make some to donate.


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

thank you


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you ! These are wonderful.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

So cute, but I don't have doxs. :sm13:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

kdpa07734 said:


> Very cute, thank you. About how big are they? Are those what's called pocket dolls?


I made one yesterday afternoon - it's 9" tall. I used worsted weight and #9 needles. I love it and I like the size.
I put little buttons on for the eyes. I know this makes it less safe for little ones, but I was experimenting. Now to make a girly one.


----------



## Knit2009 (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

How kind of you to share your wonderful pattern - thank you!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you????


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your take on the wonderful Comfort Doll pattern!!! Love it!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

So cute. Thanks


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's my most recent comfort doll...


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

Please do not send one with buttons on it them the children chew them off


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

Please do not send one with buttons on it them the children chew them off


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Thank you. Very nicely done. I've made several of these and like your new hints and idea of making two at a time. Thanks again.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your whimsical pattern. These are so easy to make and a wonderful use of leftover yarn. 
Bless you! Perfect size for a child's hand as well.


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

I cannot open the file. My computer says it is an "Office" file. I do not have "Office" on my computer. Do you have a link for an online source I can download from.


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

thank you for link they are so cute


----------



## hadley (Jun 26, 2014)

Cute


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

Sorry double post,


----------



## soap-lady (Jul 11, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

What a doll you are to share this pattern. My church does the Operation Christmas Child. The dolls are just right for that. Thank you so much.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the pattern. I was wondering where to find it. However did you get named: Bulldog!


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Very cute


----------



## carolky (May 3, 2011)

Thank you. I hope to get some done before our Operation Christmas Child shoebox shipment


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Doris Ann, I have sent you a PM. Pochahontas, please let us see your doll. As talented as you are, I am sure yours will be beautiful. I make mine with the size 8 needle and it comes out to just about the length of the shoebox (without being cramped in it). I am making one now with a seven to see how much smaller it will be. I have 2-12" needles and 2 magic loop needles and keep two going all the time. They go up quickly, although it did take a while to get the 58 that I ended up with done. If I didn't have to cook, wash, etc. I could move faster. As to the name Bulldog, my husband and son are graduates of Mississippi State University and the mascot is a bulldog. We (Jim mainly and the kids) are avid fans. My daughter had to go to Ole Miss to get her pharmacy degree, but her heart belongs to State (her husband graduated from there). Thank you all for the very kind comments. I want to see your dolls. We all get ideas from each other. There is a huge ministry for these dolls in so many different areas. I love sharing the pattern as I know many ministries will develop from it. Some of you may come up with a pattern better than the one I developed. God Bless You All, Betty


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I am also a Betty

I missed tha pattern, would like it.

If I heal more froma Stroke last winnter I willtry make oneeee. thnx if u can help.
bets WI



Bulldog said:


> Doris Ann, I have sent you a PM. Pochahontas, please let us see your doll. As talented as you are, I am sure yours will be beautiful. I make mine with the size 8 needle and it comes out to just about the length of the shoebox (without being cramped in it). I am making one now with a seven to see how much smaller it will be. I have 2-12" needles and 2 magic loop needles and keep two going all the time. They go up quickly, although it did take a while to get the 58 that I ended up with done. If I didn't have to cook, wash, etc. I could move faster. As to the name Bulldog, my husband and son are graduates of Mississippi State University and the mascot is a bulldog. We (Jim mainly and the kids) are avid fans. My daughter had to go to Ole Miss to get her pharmacy degree, but her heart belongs to State (her husband graduated from there). Thank you all for the very kind comments. I want to see your dolls. We all get ideas from each other. There is a huge ministry for these dolls in so many different areas. I love sharing the pattern as I know many ministries will develop from it. Some of you may come up with a pattern better than the one I developed. God Bless You All, Betty


----------



## flokrejci (Sep 24, 2015)

Thank you so much for sharing this amended pattern. I have a different use in mind, will have to see if I can fit them into my too-busy days!


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

purplelady said:


> I am also a Betty
> 
> I missed tha pattern, would like it.
> 
> ...


The pattern is the 'download' link in her origins post. I almost didn't notice myself. It downloads as soon as you click on it. Thanks again bulldog... God bless


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Ellisen said:


> Thank you for sharing the pattern. I was wondering where to find it. However did you get named: Bulldog!


I'd like to know the answer to that question too. Although I can almost guess. I'm on my sixth bulldog now. My avatar is my second who died of a brain tumor. After losing the 5th one I wasn't going to get another but found one relatively cheap and got him anyway.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

thnx
what means the letters BM in it??
new 2 me


kdpa07734 said:


> The pattern is the 'download' link in her origins post. I almost didn't notice myself. It downloads as soon as you click on it. Thanks again bulldog... God bless


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

Thank you! We fill boxes every year and this will be a nice addition.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

thanks for sharing--I hope people knit and donate.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Purplelady, the pattern has a list of abbreviations that are used but BM is beginning marker.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

afoster, My family are avid Mississippi State University fans. The mascot for the University is a Bulldog.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Bulldog said:


> afoster, My family are avid Mississippi State University fans. The mascot for the University is a Bulldog.


University of Georgia's is a bulldog, too...named Uga


----------



## Kait (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you such a sweet pattern.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

I've made what seems like hundreds of these cute dolls. The little kids just love them and they're terrific stash busters. I added the little loop at the top for an easy "carry handle" for little hands. I decided I liked the eyes in the last pic the best for my purposes. Just a simple French knot.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

really like these.
How tall are they?

And wwwwwill you share the pattern?
It s lostslike a teddy I did a few yrs ago, less sewing tho and will be great gifs for little onesss.
I have 17 great granssss, 5 are new or a few yrss/
thanx


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Stella, your dolls are precious. There are so many different ways to make these dolls as well as sizes. with one's imagination the sky is the limit.
They are so addictive....just like socks. There are so many good uses for these dolls. I will always have two on the needles at all times. I pray you all have as much fun and receive endless hours of joy with this worthy project.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Stella, your dolls are precious. There are so many different ways to make these dolls as well as sizes. with one's imagination the sky is the limit.
> They are so addictive....just like socks. There are so many good uses for these dolls. I will always have two on the needles at all times. I pray you all have as much fun and receive endless hours of joy with this worthy project.


Thanks! I try to keep an extra one in my purse in a baggie too. If I see a little one that just needs a doll hug they get it! Their eyes just light up.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

purplelady said:


> really like these.
> How tall are they?
> 
> And wwwwwill you share the pattern?
> ...


The OP put the download link in her post but here it is on Ravelry http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/african-comfort-doll

I make mine in the round decreasing the stitches cast on by 2 (don't need them for sewing if knit in the round).


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

I like the loop on top idea for little fingers to hold onto.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks, Betty, they are so cute.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Bonnie, you are welcome, dear friend. They are fun to make. Mine are not like Stellas but I think they are all precious and for such a worthy cause.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Your Comfort Dolls are so adorable. I did print your pattern. I like it because it is done in the round. I use DPN's so will do it that way. The short circular needles make my hands cramp so don't use them. I have tried Magic Loop and really didn't like it so I guess that leaves DPNs which I have knitted with forever. You are so kind to let us have a very cute pattern. I am a supporter of St. Jude and I think they would love to have some of them for their little ones.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Bonnie, you are welcome, dear friend. They are fun to make. Mine are not like Stellas but I think they are all precious and for such a worthy cause.


While very similar I believe you're correct. The ones I posted the pattern to end up about 6-7" tall. It sounds like yours are larger. Great idea! The ones I make use size 4US DPNs. The pattern calls for size 1US but I really think that must be a misprint. There's no way that you could easily use size 1US with worsted weight yarn. At least I couldn't! My hands would never be the same


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

lildeb2 said:


> So cute, but I don't have doxs. :sm13:


Am I safe to assume you mean "docx" ?
It is a MSWord file format, but will also be opened by programs like WordPerfect, or Open Office, 
and I believe that even Wordpad will open files with a .docx extension.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Your work is wonderful and thank you for the pattern! :sm11:


----------



## Ljgl4405 (Mar 8, 2011)

How cute! Saved!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I love sharing this pattern as I feel there are so many charities, hospitals, etc that they could be sent to to bring a some sunshine into a little one's life. There is not wrong way to do them...the short circular, dpns, ML, or straights...crochet or knit. They all turn our so cute and bring you joy as you make them. I pray they will be a blessing to all of you who make them. Betty


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

kippyfure said:


> thanks for sharing--I hope people knit and donate.


 :sm18: :sm16: :sm07: :sm08: :sm16:


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

Thank you for the Ravelry link.


----------



## Carolyn Mongeon (Jul 1, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your hard work!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm01:


----------



## AmeliaQ83 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

These are great , lots kids would love one of them!


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Thank you. I hear these are the most popular item in the boxes. Imagine the smiling faces when they hold their precious dolls.


----------

